# NJ Sub Work Wanted



## ToyotaPusher (Jan 19, 2004)

I have my own accounts and am looking for hourly/piece work to suppliment what I have in Burlington County. (Maple Shade/Moorestown and vicinity)

1998 Toyota Tacoma with Fisher LD plow for smaller jobs in Burlington County. (Gas stations, small stores, etc.)

PM me or e-mail @ [email protected]. Thanks.


----------

